# Some Views from of Singapore ~ No Kindle Pics



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful.  Glad you arrived safely.  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, love the food pics!  and that Ferris Wheel looks like the London Eye, very cool!  (Did you know the Ferris Wheel was unveiled at the Chicago Exposition in 1893?)  Thanks for posting these!

Betsy


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pics! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of us on your trip.  Great pics.
deb


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.  thanks for sharing them.  the views look amazing.


----------

